# direct injected?



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

What's the difference between Direct Injection in the upcoming C7 Vettes and current base model CTS's and Camaros vs. the fuel injection of the Gen III/IV LS engines?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

The main difference is that the fuel is injected directly into the combustion chamber rather than into the intake port. Fuel pressure is considerably higher. The complete explaination would be somewhat long. Google it.....


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

This is a good read. Not specific to the LS motors but it will give you an idea of how it will improve power and fuel economy.

HowStuffWorks "How Direct Injection Engines Work"


----------

